# Holiday Rentals



## CheesieChops (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all...sorry I dont post very often - I am a lurker though 

We are planning a weeks holiday in October ....Hubbie did some intial research on prices & it seems that staying at an all inclusive in the Algarve & having a "holiday" would be less than flying to Lisbon / Porto and renting for a week in the area we hope to move to (central region).

I can find flights for sub £200 so that leaves accommodation which ideally we would like to source for a slightly lower figure.

2 beds - preferably with a pool becuase we wont be near sea.

Inland - and preferably near Coimbra or one of the other "big" inland towns / cities so there are eateries and a splattering of English speaking bodies around as we are not yet up to speed with our Portuguese...

I can find places online that seem ok in theory price wise...but then they dont have a pool or seem very remote.

I don't know if anyone is allowed to make specific property suggestions - or just guide me in the direction of a site that will come up with the goods.

I look forward to hearing back!

Imogen


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pool in October, you won't use it much unless covered or well heated, why not just B&B (a lot would have pools) or Residencia, you could stay in a 2 or 3 different locations, gives you far more of an idea of area and freedom to search. 

10 -20-30kms gives you a dramatic change in type of area, eateries there everywhere even in remote places


----------



## CheesieChops (Sep 27, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Pool in October, you won't use it much unless covered or well heated, why not just B&B (a lot would have pools) or Residencia, you could stay in a 2 or 3 different locations, gives you far more of an idea of area and freedom to search.
> 
> 10 -20-30kms gives you a dramatic change in type of area, eateries there everywhere even in remote places


Thanks Canoeman....I have been thinking a similar thing - especially when I looked at my weather spreadsheet (yes I have a weather spreadsheet & I am very sad!!!) and the average in between 16 - 20 as a high in October....so I will need a cardie then!
I like the idea of staying at multiple locations....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

October is more than often a very good, this year locals are saying it'll be a really good Indian summer, but yes a cardie for the evenings or shade.

Route depends whether you fly into Porto or Lisbon


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi,
If you are looking for a larger town in central Portugal with plenty of eateries and steeped in history then Tomar is a lovely place to stay. You can find lots of rental properties on http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk Type in Tomar and you will have a large choice of rental properties to choose from. There is on there that is offering a 20% discount during September and October with a pool and lovely views which is well worth a look + B & B's etc. You would be flying into Lisbon. I have just done a costing for myself to go to the UK on the 11th October and including a suitcase each was 133 euro return to Luton per person.
I hope this helps.


----------

